# Self-build insurance



## SoundBiy (6 Nov 2012)

Hi. I'm looking for an insurance company that does self-build insurance for 'buildings in course of construction cover'.
It's a fixed price contract build with a single contractor as opposed to direct labour . 
We got a quote from Arachas for €1,150 which seems a bit steep.
Anyone have any recommendations or is that price the going rate?


----------



## Shamrock (6 Nov 2012)

Hi there, we recently went through same and got a quote of less than a quarter of that price. I could pm you details of my friend if that's allowed? Cheers.


----------



## SoundBiy (6 Nov 2012)

That would be great Shamrock, thanks!


----------



## Shamrock (6 Nov 2012)

I can't pm you as think you are a new user or do you have to set it up?


----------



## SoundBiy (6 Nov 2012)

Any idea how I can set it up? It's not mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Leo (6 Nov 2012)

New user is the issue here. We don't encourage the use of PMs, please keep the discussion public so that others in the same situation can benefit. 
Leo


----------



## Shamrock (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks Leo, is it ok to post name and number on this thread then?


----------



## Leo (6 Nov 2012)

No problem Shamrock.

Yes, you are allowed. Our '' guideline allows others to post recommendations, so long as any connection is declared (which you have already done by stating they are a friend).
Leo


----------



## Shamrock (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks Leo. Name is Damien from Capital Financial, number is 01-2937700, highly recommended.


----------



## SoundBiy (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks Shamrock, I'll give him a call.

Thanks Leo.


----------



## threebedsemi (7 Nov 2012)

for the OP:
If, as you say: 

_'It's a fixed price contract build with a single contractor as opposed to direct labour'_ 

and the contractor has insurances in place, and you have a contract, why do you need any additional insurance? The Contractors insurance should cover everything until handover? 

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Shamrock (8 Nov 2012)

It was one of the conditions of our loan offer that was imposed in our case and imagine it's the same for OP. Ours was with UB.


----------



## bakerbhoy (11 Nov 2012)

There are two insurances self builders may require.
1. Buildings under the course of construction .. covering material loss generally hence the lower figures sometimes quoted , so make sure to check that point 2 is also covered in the quote.
2. Self build ... covering third party liability to contractors ,visitors and or tresspassers who may wander onto your build for whatever reason.


----------

